# Screensaver does not work on 9.2-RELEASE amd64 console



## Erratus (Oct 9, 2013)

```
# uname -prs
FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE amd64

# kldstat | grep saver
 6    1 0xffffffff81c1f000 fa2      blank_saver.ko

# grep saver /etc/rc.conf
# screensaver
  screensave_load="YES" # Set to YES to load a screensaver module
#  screensave_name="blank"   # Set as in /boot/defaults/loader.conf
 saver="blank"          # screensaver name cursor stopps blinking; on enter 1s blackscreen
  blanktime=180         # screensaver seconds
```

After blanktime the only effect is, that the cursor disappears. When hitting a key the screen blacks out for a second.

When using in #  screensave_name="blank" in /etc/rc.conf like in /boot/defaults/loader.conf


```
# grep screensave_name /boot/defaults/loader.conf
screensave_name="green_saver"   # Set to the name of the screensaver module
```

no savermodule is loaded into kernel. 

Anything I did not consider right?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 9, 2013)

Post your complete rc.conf please. I have a feeling there's a bunch of stuff in there that shouldn't be there.


----------



## Erratus (Oct 9, 2013)

```
# cat /etc/rc.conf

# Created: Tue Sep 03 20:00:00 2012
# Please make all changes to this file, not to /etc/defaults/rc.conf.
# This file now contains just the overrides from /etc/defaults/rc.conf.

# FSCK Enhancements
  fsck_y_enable="YES"
  background_fsck="NO"

# hostname
  hostname="XXX"

# network
  defaultrouter="xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx"
  ifconfig_em0="inet xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx netmask 0xffffff00"

# Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable
  dumpdev="NO"

# Prevent syslogd from listening (jail-testing)
  syslogd_flags="-s -s" # For no listening

# ZFS
  zfs_enable="YES"
  mount -t zfs sys/ROOT/default /mnt

# Use openntpd instead of ntpd
  ntpdate_hosts="xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx"
  ntpdate_flags="-u -b"
# ntpdate_flags="-s -u -b"
  ntpdate_enable="YES"
  openntpd_enable="YES"
  ntpd_sync_on_start="YES"
  ntpd_enable="NO"

# clearing /tmp disabled while daily systemboot
  clear_tmp_enable="NO"

# Name Query Caching
  nscd_enable="YES"

# cursor
  cursor="destructive"  # blinking underline

# fonts
  font8x8="iso-8x8"
  font8x14="iso-8x14"
  font8x16="iso-8x16"
# font8x16="iso-thin-8x16"

# screensaver
  screensave_load="YES"         # Set to YES to load a screensaver module
#  screensave_name="blank"      # Set to the name of the screensaver module like in /boot/defaults/loader.conf
  saver="blank"         # screensaver name cursor stopps blinking; on enter 1s blackscreen
  blanktime=180         # screensaver seconds

# syscons allscreens
  allscreens_flags="MODE_346"

update_motd="NO"

# Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable
  dumpdev="NO"

# powerd
  powerd_enable="YES"
  powerd_flags="-a hadp"                # Highly adaptive

# ssh daemon
  sshd_enable="YES"

# sendmail
  sendmail_enable="NONE"

# LPD
  lpd_enable="NO"
```


----------



## SirDice (Oct 9, 2013)

Ah, right. Previously I couldn't differentiate between your prompt and the remarks :e


----------



## cpm@ (Oct 9, 2013)

Seems that you forgot put the _quotation marks_ to set the blank time option 

```
blanktime=[red]"[/red]180[red]"[/red]         # screensaver seconds
```


----------



## Erratus (Oct 9, 2013)

Just discovered, that the same problem exists on a 9.1-RELEASE-p7 system on a i386 machine. Both have LCD monitors.

I admit, that I'm wondering about that no one else complains about it.



			
				cpu82 said:
			
		

> Seems that you forgot put the _quotation marks_ to set the blank time option
> 
> ```
> blanktime=[red]"[/red]180[red]"[/red]         # screensaver seconds
> ```



For a blanktime I had some hope, that this would solve the problem. But unfortunatelly it did not. Same symptoms remain.
Same symptoms also when using other saver module (i.e. green).


----------



## cpm@ (Oct 10, 2013)

For me works quite fine on my EeePC, also I want to remark that only work some of them (fire_saver.ko, logo_saver.ko, rain_saver.ko, warp_saver.ko and dragon_saver.ko) 

```
[CMD]% uname -a[/CMD] 
FreeBSD eeebsd 9.1-RELEASE-p7 FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE-p7 #4: Mon Oct  7 02:10:57 
CEST 2013     root@eeebsd:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/EEEPC  i386
```

My kldstat(8)() output:

```
Id Refs Address    Size     Name
 1   76 0xc0400000 10071a0  kernel
 2    1 0xc1408000 14c14    geom_eli.ko
 3    2 0xc141d000 270e8    crypto.ko
 4    2 0xc1445000 ac40     zlib.ko
 5    1 0xc1450000 30d4     coretemp.ko
 6    1 0xc1454000 5f24     acpi_video.ko
 7    1 0xc145a000 5d08     acpi_asus.ko
 8    1 0xc1460000 61c8     cuse4bsd.ko
 9    1 0xc1467000 99f4     mmc.ko
10    1 0xc1471000 454c     mmcsd.ko
11    1 0xc1476000 7b28     sdhci.ko
12    1 0xc147e000 7360     ng_ubt.ko
13    6 0xc1486000 d75c     netgraph.ko
14    2 0xc1494000 dc8c     ng_hci.ko
15    4 0xc14a2000 2f00     ng_bluetooth.ko
16    1 0xc7a89000 4000     fdescfs.ko
17    1 0xc7aad000 8000     linprocfs.ko
18    1 0xc7ac6000 2a000    linux.ko
19    1 0xc7b47000 f000     ng_l2cap.ko
20    1 0xc7b5a000 21000    ng_btsocket.ko
21    1 0xc7b91000 4000     ng_socket.ko
22    1 0xc7c6d000 4000     bcm43xx.cat.ko
23    1 0xc7c71000 18000    bcmwlcoi.dll.ko
24    1 0xc7c89000 732000   bcmwl5_sys.ko
25    1 0xc83bb000 d000     if_ndis.ko
26    2 0xc83c8000 1a000    ndis.ko
27    1 0xc840e000 e000     fuse.ko
28    1 0xc8752000 3000     logo_saver.ko
```

Here is the config lines from /etc/rc.conf to make console screensaver works properly

```
font8x16="iso15-8x16.fnt"
allscreens_flags="MODE_277"
saver="logo"
blanktime="180"
```

To test the screensaver, press <Shift+Pause>

Acording to this message some screensavers as daemon_saver.ko and snake_saver.ko can't be executed in VGA video modes. Read splash(4)() man page for details.


----------



## Erratus (Oct 13, 2013)

Those you have listed work here too. Thanks!


----------

